# Smartphone Blunders



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 20, 2014)

```
<div style="float: right; margin:0 0 76px 0px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/08/smartphone-blunders/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>The previous post about the EOS M3 was not supposed to go live, something went wrong with the WordPress app with my phone. Whenever I receive an email, I automatically make a post and save it. If it’s publishable, I do so. This time, it published and I didn’t want it to.</p>
<p>Sorry about that, the embarrassment is the punishment.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## niklasR (Aug 20, 2014)

Was it not legit then?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 20, 2014)

niklasR said:


> Was it not legit then?



No, it looks like the original EOS M, which a few people pointed out and alerted me to my error.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 20, 2014)

and I missed it, damn


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 20, 2014)

For me, the clue was that it said "EOS M" on the top plate, instead of "EOS M3"...


----------



## Khufu (Aug 24, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div style="float: right; margin:0 0 76px 0px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/08/smartphone-blunders/">Tweet</a></div>
> <p>The previous post about the EOS M3 was not supposed to go live, something went wrong with the WordPress app with my phone. Whenever I receive an email, I automatically make a post and save it. If it’s publishable, I do so. This time, it published and I didn’t want it to.</p>
> <p>Sorry about that, the embarrassment is the punishment.</p>
> <p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>



Fun! What else have you got stories on, legit or otherwise?! Publish them all ;D


----------

